# Arabic breeds goats ==> (( Hijazi ))



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

Many of those who have loved this brand have developed and improved it
In the land of Hijaz and is the area from which these goats emerged
With positive hybridization with some goats such as Punjabi, Camouri and Egyptian
And the Pakistani was done with a healthy hybrid until they reached a beautiful and upscale dynasty
They called it Hijazi.

Its advantages
1) Greatness
2) ear length which may reach 70 cm
3) Neck length
4) Body consistency
5) Head alignment with the neck
6) The hair is not thick
7) Multiple births
It also has many colors
Including white, red, sandy and brown
White with a red head or brown or sandy
Each breeder has his favorite color

His presence
There is a lot in the area of Mecca and beyond
It also has a presence in the central and eastern region
, The State of Qatar and Kuwait, the Hijaz goats have spread widely
Until he arrived in Libya and Jordan
It is still spreading ..





 



 



 

*I hope that I have given you some information about the Hijaz goat ..
thank you ..*​


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh I love these goats! I prefer my sheep, but these goats are so outstanding. They look tall, long legged. I adore the ears! Are they dual purpose for milk and meat? 

Do you raise Hijaz goats?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Oh I love these goats! I prefer my sheep, but these goats are so outstanding. They look tall, long legged. I adore the ears! Are they dual purpose for milk and meat?
> 
> Do you raise Hijaz goats?




Yes, it's a pretty goat and huge in size. Yes, all goats are used for milk and meat. I was in the past. I have owned and sold these goats for a long time .


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2018)

They are quite striking in appearance - so tall and elegant!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> They are quite striking in appearance - so tall and elegant!


Yes they are, and by nature the most beautiful of the pictures .


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2018)

Nubian breeders here wish they had ears like that! on their goats that is 

They are very elegant. 

Is this what you breed now? What are all the breeds you breed?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes they are elegant,
Me, just have the Ardiyat goats and Syrian ewes .
My grandfather in the farm have a camel and cows.


----------



## wolf (Jan 10, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> Many of those who have loved this brand have developed and improved it
> In the land of Hijaz and is the area from which these goats emerged
> With positive hybridization with some goats such as Punjabi, Camouri and Egyptian
> And the Pakistani was done with a healthy hybrid until they reached a beautiful and upscale dynasty
> ...


I LOVE the height! Looks easy to get under and milk! Short breeds are cute, but hurt my back to milk - like how TALL they are!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 11, 2018)

@wolf
Yes, it's beautiful, and its milk production is good. The adult is 120 cm to 160 cm from head to ground.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Alaskan (Jan 11, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> View attachment 42207


oh good grief!  That goat is as tall as a horse!

I have never seen such tall goats.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 12, 2018)

@Alaskan 
This goat was not at the highest level of margarine, and there are even better levels.


----------

